# tanfoglio



## john_rhino123 (May 13, 2011)

any one familiar with the tanfoglio model " ultra". chambered in 9mm. ported barrel of had some custom work? cant find any info on that particular model. thinking of buying it for steel plate comp. fits my hand so well and feels very natural. any info out there would be great. thx


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I am the happy owner of a Witness Match. Mine's a .45, I like mine a lot. Works great for bowling pins.
What little info is out there leads me to believe that Ultra is a model designation no longer in use, at least in the US. Tangfoglio may still be using it in Europe. Or it could've been replaced by an updated version in the current line up. It appears at first glance to be a Witness Match with a few extra goodies. Anything at all like this:
Tanfoglio Ultra match 9 mm

Current US product line: 
EAA Corp.- European American Armory Corporation


----------



## john_rhino123 (May 13, 2011)

YES!!! thats the gun. thanks. think paying $469 in excellent condition is a deal? are these guns picky about the ammo they shoot. any info on picking up a manual? thanks again


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own a Witness Match Elite in .45










This gun is a great shooter and pretty too

IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

$469 is probably not a bad deal, considering how unusual this particular model seems to be.
I've shot nothing but cast or plated reloads in mine. The guns don't seem to be very fussy. I've not had a malfunction with mine, I've probably put 400 rds through it. I did recently order a Wolff spring calibration kit for mine. I feel that they are bit under-sprung. Stock 14 lb springs in a .45 acp just seems a bit weak. For 9 mm models it may not be an issue. 
The manual for mine was the standard safety/legalese stuff. Check w/ Tanfoglio or EAA, they should have one somewhere for download.


----------

